# Frozen blastocysts - what does "reasonable" quality mean?



## cat-fish (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm about to have my first FET next Wednesday and obviously I'm pretty nervous and trying to find out everything I can about the procedure so I know what I'm doing and what sort of odds I'm up against! I was at the clinic today and asked about the quality of my frozen blasts - I have seven, and apparently four are "reasonable/good" quality but not top quality, two are not so good, and one they're not sure about. I haven't been given letter/number grades, just those descriptions - the embryologist did say she'd look up more details for me but also said they'd be able to give me much more information on Wednesday after thawing so it might be better to just wait until then.

I'm just wondering really what "reasonable" quality means. Is that good news, or would only "top quality" make a difference to the outcome? Does it make them less likely to survive the thawing process, or less likely to implant successfully, or both? I'm really nervous right now that somehow none of them will make it through the thawing process, even though I know with 7 that's a fairly unlikely outcome. Can anyone shed any light on this for me?


----------



## mlky33 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi catfish

Your embryologist should give you much more detail on your frosties is the grading, cell count etc when they were frozen. Just telling you they are reasonable quality is lazy. You have the right to know this info. On your transfer day they should also be calling you with full details on how the thawing process went. Keep in mind that what they report is just a snapshot in time so things can change. Whatever the case may be the fact they are going ahead on the day means there is hope. You can have the best quality frosties and they may not implant or you can have lower quality and they do: there is no way to know. The fact that you have 7 is a good sign, some women only have 1 to pin their hopes on. All the best to you

Mlky33


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I agree with mlky, only the embryologist can give you more detailed information.  It would be impossible for us to know what they consider reasonable.  I know it certainly varies from clinic to clinic.

My clinic said that they only froze embryo's which they felt had a chance of developing further once thawed.  Mine were a grade B and C and my cycle sadly ended in miscarriage.  However women have got pregnant with those grades.

I think you will have to just wait until the day.

Good luck.

Stacey
X


----------



## cat-fish (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for both your answers - they ended up giving me much more detail on the transfer day (today) so I'm feeling less confused now. Apparently one defrosted very well, the second wasn't really expanding after the thaw but they transferred it anyway on the basis that it wasn't entirely hopeless, just not looking promising. Just got to cross my fingers and wait now...


----------

